# Hot to handle xlr100



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone had an issue with the xlr100 getting so hot that you couldn't hold it. Mine done this today trying to finish the battery off, so I could recharge it. I picked it up and it was smoking hot. This is the first time I have left it on any amount of time. Probably 10 minutes max till I picked it up. Now I didn't get the batteries with it because I had batteries from my W400 and CP3 light, that are the same type. The one I had in it came with the CP3 light and is blue and says LL 18650 2400mAh 3.7v. Same type of light but 600mAh less than what you get from Boondock Outdoors. Just wondering if anyone else has had that issue.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not expert..... But I have been learning a little...... I would not use that battery. The protection circuit might be bad.... From what I understand..... That can be dangerous. Shoot kevin43 a pm. He knows tons about batteries.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I actually figured it out. I was still doing it when I used the Tenergy also. Then I tore it down and really looking it over. The spring between the battery and the led module was up on the threads of the led module touching the chrome housing. I think that was causing the heat transfer and now that I use the light. It's switching between the two modes correctly. I think the spring was energized and heating up, causing the whole light to become hot. I really didn't notice this because when I got it and tore it down for the first time. I just assumed the spring was suppose to be that way. Now I know it can be a problem so I will watch for it again.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

hello WV, i answered this question elswhere but i thought it would be good info to share here as well. on the xlr100 the center(small spring)is the positive electrical pathway. the bigger spring is the contact for negative electrical pathway. the entire brass part of the "pill" and the reflector are negatively charged as is the tube and tail cap. if the positive spring touches the brass pill, reflector or big spring, this will cause a short circuit. and possible dangerous situation. if your light got hot, the short circuit protection feature in the light itself(if it has one) may not be working properly. some lights do not have short circuit protections built in, some have them and they do not work correctly. and exactly like ITZDIRTY said above, the batteries also have a protection circuit. some are better than others. battery protection circuits mainly prevent the battery from being overcharged and overdischarged again if working properly, many DO NOT. and the good news is, these problems are repairable :wink: .

kevin


----------

